# Pixelfehler bei neuem Monitor



## split (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo Community,

heute kam endlich mein neuer Monitor Samsung SyncMaster 2343BW 23".
Leider hat er einen Pixelfehler so ziemlich genau im mittleren Drittel, also im direkten Sichtfeld.
Habt ihr eine Idee, wie ich den wegbekomme?
Ich würd den Monitor ungern reklamieren, weil ich nur noch nen 15" CRT hab, weil ich meinen alten 19" schon verkauft hab...
Ich werd heut nacht mal das Programm DPT durchlaufen lassen -> wechselnde Farben in kurzer Zeit.
Was meint ihr, kann man da was machen?
Zum Thema hab ich denn gleich noch eine kleine Umfrage erstellt, zu Dingen die angeblich helfen sollen.
Wär schön, wenn ihr mitmacht.

Beste Grüße split


----------



## ForgottenRealm (15. Januar 2009)

Hi

Du könntest versuchen, mit einem Taschentuch !ganz! vorsichtig auf die Stelle zu drücken, an der das defekte Pixel ist. 

So hab ich bei einem meiner TFTs ein Pixel retten können ... natürlich auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## riedochs (15. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte nach 2 Wochen ein defektes Subpixel bei meinem Samsung 940BF. Stoert nicht so schlimm. Aergerlich ist es trotzdem.


----------



## Klutten (15. Januar 2009)

Reklamieren kannst du getrost vergessen, da ein defektes Pixel in der Fehlerklasse 2 noch in der Toleranz ist. 

Einzige Möglichkeit: Bei einem Onlinekauf innerhalb der ersten 14 Tage ohne Angabe eines Grundes (nach FAG) vom Kauf zurücktreten. Die Verzögerung sollte es dir wert sein, da du auf lange Sicht wohl nicht glücklich wirst.


----------



## split (15. Januar 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Reklamieren kannst du getrost vergessen, da ein defektes Pixel in der Fehlerklasse 2 noch in der Toleranz ist.
> 
> Einzige Möglichkeit: Bei einem Onlinekauf innerhalb der ersten 14 Tage ohne Angabe eines Grundes (nach FAG) vom Kauf zurücktreten. Die Verzögerung sollte es dir wert sein, da du auf lange Sicht wohl nicht glücklich wirst.



Das weiß ich, wollte aber wegen den oben genannten Gründen erstmal testen, was ich so machen kann.


----------



## split (15. Januar 2009)

Also der Fehler ist weg!!! 
Ich hab zuerst ein paar Stunden das Programm DPT laufen lassen, wobei wechselnde Farben auf den Bereich gesteuert wurden und dann hab ich ein paar Mal auf das Pixel gedrückt, dann hat es geflackert bzw wurde schwächer. Nach weiteren 3-4 Mal sanften Drückens war der Fehler dann weg.
Jetz lasse ich noch ein paar Stunden DPT drüber laufen und hoffe es bleibt so.
Der Fehler war übrigens nur auf schwarzen Hintergrund und da war das Pixel dann blau. Bei allen anderen Farben war die Farbe auch richtig.

MfG split


----------



## split (3. Februar 2009)

Hier noch mal ein Update:
Der Pixelfehler ist bis jetzt nicht wieder aufgetreten und es war auch keine Nachbearbeitung erforderlich.

MfG split


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Februar 2009)

Bei meinem Samsung 226BW hab ich glücklicherweise gar keine Fehler!
Aber bei meinem alten V7 17" hab ich einen subpixel der immer grün ist. Stört aber nicht weiter, den sieht man nur wenn man wirklich drauf achtet!


----------



## Flachzange (3. Februar 2009)

Habe auch keinen Fehler, die Antwortmöglichkeit fehlt mir da oben 
Samsung 2253BW


----------



## split (3. Februar 2009)

Flachzange schrieb:


> Habe auch keinen Fehler, die Antwortmöglichkeit fehlt mir da oben
> Samsung 2253BW



Mir geht es bei der Umfrage ja auch um mögliche Lösungen zur Behebung von Pixelfehlern und da brauch ich eigentlich keine solche Antwortmöglichkeit.
Trotzdem wäre dann sicher die Beteiligung höher, aber irgendwie kann ich das nicht mehr editieren.
Wenn ein Mod das liest, bitt einfügen "habe keinen Pixelfehler".
Mit bestem Dank
split


----------



## Ecle (3. Februar 2009)

Bei nem Freund leuchtet ein Subpixel Pink  Würde mich persönlich ziemlich nerven, aber ihn stört's wohl nicht so. Jedenfalls den bekommt man nicht weg...


----------



## emmaspapa (3. Februar 2009)

Umfrage editiert. Ich habe auch keine Pixelfehler bei meinem Acer P243Wd ...


----------



## amdintel (4. Februar 2009)

das sind meiner Meinung scheiss Monitore die Pixel Fehler haben,
ichhabe  hier noch einen alten Benq 17 Zoller am laufen,
 der ist frei von diesen  Fehlern , der hatte noch nie Pixel Fehler , 
upps leute , der ist schon fast 5 Jahre alt *g* 
mein neuerer am  2. PC , Siemens TFt auch recht gut ebenfalls Pixel Fehler frei  , 
ob das nun in der Toleranz ist oder nicht, 
würde mich als Kunde in dem Fall überhaupt nicht interessieren, 
ich habe schließlich einen Rechtsanspruch auf einbarnfreie Ware 
und so ein Pixel Fehler, (ich mache  z.b. sehr viele Foto Sachen),  
würde nicht nur stören , sondern das bearbeiten  
von Bildern unmöglich machen.

ich würde so was wenn Neu sofort  reklamieren und mich nicht mit irgendwelchen
Halbweisheite abspeisen lassen, 
so nach dem Motto, das muss man hin nehmen,
 man  muss  garnichts hinnehmen, man hat nach dem Gesetz  Anspruch auf 
fehlerfreie und heile Ware so sieht es nämlich Rechtlich aus .

PS das sind ja ganz schön viele hier lt. der Umfrage, die Pixel Fehler haben ,
naja ich will da keinem das Gerät schlecht machen, aber in der heutigen Zeit,
kann man schon verlangen, das ein Neuer TFT Monitor Pixel Fehler frei ist,
schließlich wurde der nicht gestern   erfunden und ist heute mit s.g. 
Kinder Krankheiten auf dem Markt geworfen wurden , sondern TFTs sind seit ca.
dem Jahr 1999/2000 bereits auf dem Markt .


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Februar 2009)

[x] Ich habe keine Pixelfehler

2 Monitore --> 0 Probleme


----------



## benjasso (4. Februar 2009)

Ich hab auch einen Fehler. Ein Pixel ist bei dunklen Bilder immer grün, bei hellen/weißen geht er oder fällt absolut nicht auf. Bis jetzt hab ich noch nichts unternommen, da ich mich eh schon mehr oder weniger damit abgefunden habe.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (4. Februar 2009)

An meinem TFT hatte ich zwei kleine Pixelfehler. 
Einen konnte ich rausmassieren, der andere ist leider sehr Hartnäckig - stört aber nicht weiter
----------------------------------------------



amdintel schrieb:


> das sind meiner Meinung scheiss Monitore die Pixel Fehler haben,


Das kommt selbst bei den besten/teuersten TFT/LCDs vor.




amdintel schrieb:


> würde mich als Kunde in dem Fall überhaupt nicht interessieren,
> ich habe schließlich einen Rechtsanspruch auf einbarnfreie Ware
> 
> ich würde so was wenn Neu sofort  reklamieren und mich nicht mit irgendwelchen
> ...


Rechtlich siehts so aus, das wenn solch ein Pixelfehler innerhalb der tollerierten Pixelfehlerklasse liegt dann ist das Gerät vom Umtausch/ bzw. Garantie ausgeschlossen.
Da kannst dich zehn mal auf die Hinterbeine stellen, auf Gesetze pochen und auf irgendwelche Halbweisheiten hinweisen.
Das einzige was du damit ereichen würdest ist ein Fingerzeig wo der Maurer das Loch gelassen hat.


----------



## Pokerclock (4. Februar 2009)

Zwei BenQ FP93GX, keine Pixelfehler.

Auch im Unternehmen über ein Dutzend BenQ Modelle. Keiner hat einen Pixelfehler. 

Die Ultrasharp Modelle von Dell haben eine Pixelfehler Garantie, wer ganz sicher gehen will.


----------



## amdintel (4. Februar 2009)

ich finde man sollte hier auch deutlich die Hersteller
und das Modell nennen ? Kunden Erfahrungen zu veröffentlichen ist ja nicht verboten .
ich glaube, wenn man das hier so liest , 
dass das von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiedlich ist und egal welche Preisklasse :

ich fange man an. 

das waren  u.a. Sonderangebote vom Discounter, Real,Satrun
17 Zoll Benq Bj 2003,
17 Zoll Siemens  mit VGA und Digital Anschluss ,
ende Bj 2006, mit eingebauten  Lautsprecher Rückseite  
17 Zoll Gercom Bj ende 2004, mit eingebauten Font Lautsprecher .


Alle diese drei Modelle die ich schon eine weile habe  sind Pixel Fehler frei 
 ist noch nie ein Pixel Fehler aufgetreten . 

wenn man das hier so liest, werde ich mir wohl
oder übel so schnell keinen Neuen TFT  Monitor mehr kaufen, 
und die alten pflegen und hegen , im Prinzip sind die ja noch gut Ausreichend.

*PS es gibt ja auch noch Notebooks  und alle Notebooks haben einen TFT ,
     und es soll da auch welche gegen, die Pixel Fehler haben, wie sieht denn das aus ?*


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (4. Februar 2009)

Hab keine...bis jetzt bei noch keinem Monitor.


----------



## boss3D (4. Februar 2009)

[X] _Ich habe keine Pixelfehler

_Asus VK222H > Der beste Monitor, der mir je untergekommen ist ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## coldy (7. Februar 2009)

[x] ich habn dell ohne pixelfehler und selbst wenn er ein gehabt hätte , hätte ich am nächsten tag schon nen neuen ;D


----------



## a.shinomori (7. Februar 2009)

Hatte den 24 Zoll Bildschirm *P243WA von Acer*.
Zuerst hatte nur ein Pixel gestört. Der viel nicht besonders auf und belies es dabei 8Der Pixelfehler war nicht immer). Nach 5 Tagen des Kaufs zeigte er mir kein Bild mehr an. Da ging rein garnichts mehr. Nicht mal das "Kein Signal" kam mehr. So habe ich es Reklamiert und es dem Händler zurück gebracht. Da Pixelfehler üblich bei diesem Bildschirm sind (bei vielen Foren/Kaufbeurteilungen gelesen. Einmal sogar bei einem Test für diesen Bildschirm), so habe ich mich für einen anderen Bildschirm entschieden.

Jetzt habe ich den 26 Zoll Bildschirm *AMILO S3260W von Fujitsu Simens*. Mit diesem Bildschirm bin ich recht zufrieden und es gab noch keine wirklichen Probleme. Leider gab es kein DVI Kabel dabei 

Leider Funktionierte bei beiden der DVI-Eingang nicht beim MacMini. Habe den MacMini daher mit einem DVI Adapter an den VGA-Eingang angeschlossen.

mfg A.Shinomori


----------



## Railroadfighter (7. Februar 2009)

Ich hatte bei meinem Syncmaster 223BW auch am Anfang Pixelfehler, aber da war eine ganze Reihe defekt. Ich hab den dann sofort reklamiert, die Typen vom Media Markt haben nicht mal gefragt wo das Problem ist und mir einen neuen gegeben.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## bobby (7. Februar 2009)

Ich habe keine Pixelfehler SyncMaster 245b, habe damals extra 15 euro mehr bezahlt für freie Pixelfehler


----------



## BigBubby (8. Februar 2009)

hab nen Syncmaster 245b.
Der war am anfang fehlerfrei. Später trat dann ein subpixelfehler (nur rot am leuchten) auf. 
Mit einen daumendruck war aber alles wieder einwandfrei.

Der Vx922 den ich hier seit ca 3 Jahren stehen habe, hatte bis jetzt keinen fehler


----------



## NCphalon (8. Februar 2009)

Samsung SyncMaster 940BW ---> keine fehler
Siemens MCF3811 TA ---> seit fast 10 jahren keine pixelfehler


----------



## Pussyranger (9. April 2009)

Regt euch mal nicht so über einen Pixelfehler auf! ^^
Nachdem ich meinen 19" "transportiert" habe, war so ziemlich in der Mitte ein ca. 5mm² großes weißes "Loch" im Display! 
Mittlerweile habe ich mich aber sogar dran gewöhnt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. April 2009)

[X] habe keine Pixelfehler 

Hab extra vorm Kauf den Verkäufer gefragt ob wir in mal anschließen können. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen ^^


----------



## Stumpf (9. April 2009)

[x] Ich habe keine Pixelfehler

Bis jetzt zum Glück noch nie 

Hatte schon: Acer AL1715s, (einen von Nec 17", keine Ahnung wie der hieß) , Xerox xa7-19i und aktuell Fujitsu Amilo SL 3230T - alle Pixelfehlerfrei.


----------

